
Closing Central Madrid to Cars Resulted in 9.5% Boost to Retail Spending - tom_mellior
https://www.forbes.com/sites/carltonreid/2019/03/08/closing-central-madrid-to-cars-resulted-in-9-5-boost-to-retail-spending-finds-bank-analysis/
======
tom_mellior
Earlier discussion on the ban:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18568456](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18568456)

